# fuji road bike



## heb (Dec 22, 2004)

I have a friend who owns a bike shop and sells Fuji road bikes. He could give me a decent deal on a Fuji Newest 04. I don't know much about Fuji bikes. Can anyone give me feedback about them. I used to road bike but stopped for a long time and I am wanting to get back into it again. 

heb


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

Got one,no problems. The 05 Fuji carbons are nice,bag a deal and get one.


----------



## Anti-gravity (Jul 16, 2004)

heb said:


> I have a friend who owns a bike shop and sells Fuji road bikes. He could give me a decent deal on a Fuji Newest 04. I don't know much about Fuji bikes. Can anyone give me feedback about them. I used to road bike but stopped for a long time and I am wanting to get back into it again.
> 
> heb


The Newest isn't bad. For 05' they put a carbon fiber fork on it. It has a butted aluminum frame and Tiagra with a Truvativ Elita splined crankset. My mom has the 04', and it's holding up great. Fuji's are good bikes for the price, but they have never struck me as innovative or differentiated, they just seem to follow the rest of the industry. The one "unique" bike that they make is the Team Superlight, where they actually get creative and spec some more exotic lightweight parts. The new carbon bikes are cool, but only just came out for 05', so you can see they are a little behind the industry giants (Trek, Specialized, Giant, etc.).

-Ryan


----------

